# Gum Rubber Bands



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

When I watch the Rufus Hussey videos, he really sends cans or corncobs, or whatever he is aiming at, flying.

Is this because he is using big rocks for ammo?

Or is it because of his bands?

Or both?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

It looks about the norm for any set of good rubber on a slingshot to me.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

His shots sent those cans flying farther than mine do. I think it was mostly his ammo. Those rocks he used were pretty good size and probably pretty heavy. Plus, he shot a sort of half butterfly style. I shoot mostly 3/8" steel and draw to my cheek.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I have tried rocks and I cannot ever get a straight flight from a lime stone perhaps if you use slower bands. Have not seen a video of him shooting to any real distance. Things that are not round do catch air and change pattern. The rocks did not go through the cans but they pushed the can with the rock . The pure gum rubber he used seemed to be on the thick side so it must have been going slow. I will experiment with a rock and a coke can and see and might take some pics.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Very true. Rocks go fairly straight for a short distance and then seem to take on a mind of their own. Like you said, Rufus seemed to limit himself to very close range shooting, so it worked for him. I agree also that Rufus's projectiles were probably moving fairly slow but made up for this by being big and heavy.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

A grinder a face shield and a mask and you could take lime stone and take the edges off and have some great head knockin ammo.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

If you notice in the videos, Rufus always shot pretty close also. I think that his most impressive shooting was his wing shooting. I think maybe the greatest wing might have been White. I do have a customer (don't want his name mentioned) that I have been told by his friends, can shoot aspirin out of the air. -- Tex


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

I would say that all of you guys are correct. You all have noticed different parts and pieces of Hussey's equipment or style. When I first saw a video of him shooting it was like seeing my Dad and his brother shoot. That 1/2 to 3/4 butterfly pull use to be just called "southern flip shooting". I think it was a common way to get the most power (with the least draw force) out of old "red inner tube" and gum rubber bands. Those longer bands usually lasted a bit longer too. Rocks work fine at short distances. I love it!!! My Dad (now 83 years old and the last living brother of his 4 boys and 4 girls family) told me that they were just "Making the most with what little you had around you."
I have a great respect for the so call simple country folks past and present because their skill and ingenuity just made complex and sometimes quite difficult things "look simple."

One time I recall an event when I was about 14 or 15 where I had been shooting my new "fancy wrist rocket" slingshot in the backyard at a coffee can for about an hour or so. I was doing everything the instructions said about how to shoot accurate with my new "wrist braced" slingshot but was only hitting the can about every 6 or 8 shots. My Dad finally took notice of me and stopped work for a moment (he was a welder/ steel fabricator/etc; and had a shop in our backyard) walked over to me and wanted to take some shots. He grabbed my "fancy wrist rocket" but wouldn't use the wrist brace,







he just griped the handle like it wasn't there with a high thumb and forefinger grip. He rared back without aiming and started shooting without ever missing the can. I don't know how many shots he took but it was enough that I wilted.







You would think I would have thrown that slingshot in the trash.... but I persisted with it for years. Now I only shoot no wrist brace flip style!!! I guess it is possible to get smarter with age age.







Don't get me wrong "wrist bracers" have there place and purpose, but a good simple flip and a lot of practice is hard to beat!!!!


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

I would like to try gum rubber bands.

Does anyone use them?

Is there a source to buy them?

Do you have to order by the sheet or roll and then cut your bands out?


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Here's a place that sells sheets of it for fairly cheap: Gum Rubber. You can also get sheets of it on Amazon from a company called Small Parts, Inc. Though I will say I've recently had a problem going this route. I've ordered a couple sheets of latex from them in the past with no troubles, but about a month ago I ordered a 12x24" sheet of 1/16" gum rubber from them and was sent the wrong stuff (a 12x12 piece of some kind of black rubber







). Fortunately, if you get the wrong item amazon sends you a free return shipping label. Trouble was, they were now out of stock on the gum rubber! I finally got an email Friday that it was shipping out. It should be here tomorrow. Hope it's the right stuff this time...









Amazon Link About the same price here, but shipping was a few bucks cheaper (for all the good it's done me...Pfft...







).


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

wd40 said:


> I would like to try gum rubber bands.
> 
> Does anyone use them?
> 
> ...


Making your own is a fine deal, but If you're not up for that (for what ever reason) or just wanted to try one. I can make you up a set here at A+ Slingshots $5.00 + $2 shipping in the states. Bunnybuster also makes and sells them.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> I would like to try gum rubber bands.
> 
> Does anyone use them?
> 
> ...


Making your own is a fine deal, but If you're not up for that (for what ever reason) or just wanted to try one. I can make you up a set here at A+ Slingshots $5.00 + $2 shipping in the states. Bunnybuster also makes and sells them.
[/quote]
I can testify to their quality, I have some of Perry's 'Gold Winner' bands on my new PS-2, they're cut to perfection and boy do they fly! (He even throws in some rubber to tie them with which I also think is great.)


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Flatband also makes gum rubber sets, I use them in my vintage forks work like a dream.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Flatband also makes gum rubber sets, I use them in my vintage forks work like a dream.


Didn't mean to leave him out .......... that's good to know harper!


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Do the gum rubber bands last pretty long compared to the Theraband or thinner latex?

Pretty new to this stuff, I am. I have watched Flatband's "Introduction to all the bands there are" video on youtube, but still have questions.

I am looking for good power, yes, but mostly I'm looking for longevity in my bands.

I shoot 200-400 rounds a day and would like some flat bands that could last a month.

Is there anything out there like that?


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

wd40 said:


> Do the gum rubber bands last pretty long compared to the Theraband or thinner latex?
> 
> Pretty new to this stuff, I am. I have watched Flatband's "Introduction to all the bands there are" video on youtube, but still have questions.
> 
> ...


gum rubber can last as long, it all depends on thickness. if you shoot that much may i sugest black theraband, or some of that .062 gum rubber on the link A+ posted. good luck


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Got my gum rubber from amazon today, and it's the right stuff this time.









My only experience with gum so far was with the set of bands that came on my Bunny Buster, but they lasted a looong time and were very tough. Don't know if gum or any other band will last long at 200-400 rds per day, but who knows. Think I'm gonna cut a few sets out tonight.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

My two cents:

I have ordered from the Gum Rubber people Pelleteer mentioned and they were good to do business with. I have some of their material and it shoots real good. It comes in the natural rubber colour and its elasticity, cast, and durability were very good.

I bought a 5-band sampler from Flatband some time ago and have nothing but good to say about his sets. Great rubber, cutting, and probably the best pockets I've seen. (No slight to any of the other vendors and I make all my own now, so that's why I haven't tried any of yours.) I've seen kill shots with Perry's and BB's stuff. I know BB has to put out a good set with all the kill shots I've seen online. And I've seen a lot of good reviews of Perry's stuff. So take your pick.

I went through a gum-rubber stage whilst on my search for the perfect elastic. I like it more than any of the other flatband materials but what I don't like is having to either cut my own (I suck terribly at cutting flatbands, even with a rotary cutter) or buying from someone (I believe in making all my own kit). I have since moved on to Mexican-style chained rubber bands made from high-quality rubber bands and have found my dream elastic with a 50-yard effective range. Yes, I know they look like something recovered by police after a riot in a third-world country but they shoot like a dream.

The cans moved so far when Rufus shot them for a variety of reasons. First, he shot rocks which spin/rotate as they pass through the air. His bands were sized perfectly to his size of ammunition and did not propel them too fast. You will see his bands are not stretched to their absolute limits on his videos. This kept the speed low but the momentum of a spinning stone at around 140-160 fps has to be pretty good. If they weren't spinning I think they would have just punched through. As a product of the Depression and rural South he would have been doing his absolute best to gain the maximum amount of use from his bands per set. All of these combined to form his perfect bandset. I don't think he could have shot effectively at 40 yards but I wouldn't stand out there at that range and call him mean names, either.

thanks for looking


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I re-started this hobby about 7 or 8 months ago using gum rubber. It is nice and smooth and lasts pretty good. I think it's very good for target shooting but have my doubts about using it for hunting. Bunnybuster shocked the wits out of me when he posted that rabbit kill with his first hammermil.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

JMPLSNT,

What are "Mexican-style chained rubber bands?"

Thank you.

WD


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

considering that the early flatband slingshot used gum rubber and were used for hunting, (the Victor 20 was marketed to trappers as a alternative to a firearm.) there shouldn't be much doubt that they could be still be used for hunting. You'ld probably have to pick your shots carefully. I would almost bet that Rufus hunted at the same ranges as he target shot.. If you're walking through a field chances are what ever you flush will be pretty close.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

wd40 said:


> JMPLSNT,
> 
> What are "Mexican-style chained rubber bands?"
> 
> ...


----------

